# Hello from England :)



## Spider (Dec 20, 2008)

Heya, just stumbled across this forum and thought it'd be a good place to discuss my passion, give and recieve advice.
My name is Hetty, i'm 16 and from England.
A year ago i inherited a spunky mare called Hilly, she's 3/4 thoroughbred and 1/4 cleveland bay, 16.2hh.
She's 18 but acts like a right 4 year old prancing about everywhere.
She's in my avatar < and i've added her to 'my barn' 
Thanks


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the HF!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Hetty!  Aww, Hilly is so pretty. Have fun posting!


----------



## Spider (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks Guys


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Welcome ma'am and enjoy the ride


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! You have a pretty horse! 

I have one who is almost 29 and he will go like he's 4 as well every now and then.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## bnwalker2 (May 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

